# full melt bubble



## kasgrow (Dec 23, 2008)

I just made some full melt bubble hash for the first time. I have been using dry bud and clippings frozen in the past and made cold water hash many times. It was good but not like the full melt stuff I made today. I used fresh frozen clippings this time and ended up with the most flavorful hash I have ever tasted. The taste of the purple wreck stands out with a sweet grape flavor. This hash is very sticky gum and has the nicest high I have had from hash. In with that purple wreck is some blue berry, warlock, and arjan's haze #3. From now on I am going freeze my clippings and pop corn buds fresh when possible.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 23, 2008)

Do a pictorial next time


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait...


You froze them wet? as in undried off the plant?

Then got full melt?

I ALWAYS use dried and semi crushed trim and popcorn and NEVER get full melt.

While doing my washed I get the water to maintain around 34.4f and do a MINIMUM of three washed per batch.

Am I doing something incorrectly?


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 23, 2008)

I always used dried material in the past but I read somewhere that you needed to use fresh frozen material for full melt hash. It is the first time I got anything like this. It is like pine tar. It sticks to your fingers like when you touch your fresh plants. It bubbles and melts like butane wash but tastes so much better.


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to take pics next time. I didn't chop up the material at all. It is just how I trimmed it from the plant. I always ground it up in the past. I couldn't find my paint stirrer for the cordless drill so I used a plastic coated hook. The kind you use to hang stuff in your garage. I just stuck the screw part in the drill chuck and it worked great.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Wait...
> 
> 
> You froze them wet? as in undried off the plant?
> ...



^^^^I doubt it very much EG........................^^^^







However



Sub does say



			
				subcool said:
			
		

> Then we add about 3 of sugar leaf, meaning encrusted waste only no fans or crap and *use fresh wet frozen weed!* A big part of the quality is how you collect and process your trim. A good trick is to allow your trim to set out over night before freezing loosely in freezer bags.​
> This reduces the volume and allows more leaf to be stirred at once.​







My 1st run was with dried n frozen trim.......................................

Next Harvest I'm plannin on trying "fresh wet frozen weed"


:fly::fly::fly:
:fly::fly:
:fly:​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 24, 2008)

eeenteresting.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 24, 2008)

what is fullmelt hash? and how is it made?
this fullmelt is a name i havent heard here in the land of ice and snow....but not so much snow these days heheh


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

icegrower said:
			
		

> what is fullmelt hash? and how is it made?
> this fullmelt is a name i havent heard here in the land of ice and snow....but not so much snow these days heheh





*Read this (click me)*


save yer trim

buy some bags

and *voilà *

you'll soon be enjoying your own...................................:aok:


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Now, I remember where I saw to use fresh trim. It was from from the subcool tread. I read it a long time ago so I couldn't remember where I read it.  I didn't leave mine out before freezing. I put it in the freezer as soon as I was done trimming. I have the 5 gallon bags so I didn't have to reduce the plant volume before freezing. I refroze the trim with more fresh trim for my next run. 
By using the fresh trim instead of dried you don't get as much other plant matter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2008)

You need to do a DIY thread with pics on making this stuff.:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Dec 25, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> You need to do a DIY thread with pics on making this stuff.:hubba:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3817
..and subcools thread posted by buduncle..

  I believe, if you look around, check the hash making threads, you will see that I along with others, have said that fresh trim/weed yields slightly "less" product, but a higher quality product for some time. 
  It pretty simple really. Dried trim is going to break down small enough, that more plant matter will be present in the screens, rather than "pure" trich's. 
  Another method I've used to improve "quality" on the first wash, is to NOT beat it with a mixer or drill, but simply stir it vigorously with a wooden spoon. You won't break down the plant matter. Breaking the plant matter down fine enough to filter through the screens, is what determines "full melt". Too much plant matter, it won't bubble. 
  BUT.. "always" run your trim again. At least twice. You won't be disapointed with the quality..


----------



## icegrower (Dec 25, 2008)

ok ok i understand now, ive made hash this way a few times but here we dont have the name full melt for it, we here have used pure bubblehash, or bubbling hash, but i understand now why one does call it full melt
thanks


----------



## marcnh (Mar 28, 2009)

fresh trim or dried?  Well, I get what trim I can to make hash, but the wet trim is better - just like hick said - the plant matter will break down less thus you get less veg matter as I call it.  If I am using dry trim I like to let it soak for a while, even a few hours.  I don't want to be stirring brittle/dry plant matter.  
To mix my trim I use a "wonder Washer" portable washing machine with a ration of ice to water (I START with ice cold water.  This allows you to use less ice because it doesn't melt so much) so you can hear the ice cubes grinding.  This machine creates a whirlpool type of effect.  I not only do not have to stir by hand, but I can work my bags while the batch is stirring.  Hand stirring does strengthen your hands and forearms a lot though! lol.

So the effin gee, I think you should try soaking it first.  Oh, and imo, dry yellow/brown leaves are the WORST.


----------

